# IT Chapter 2 (September 6, 2019)



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2019)

> Twenty-seven years after ,  () returns. The Losers' Club fulfill their promises and return to Derry to put an end to the evil being once and for all. Unbeknownst to them, It has returned, stronger and crueler than ever.


​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 9, 2019)

Trailer is really good.

Up until the inception BWOOOOOOOOO started and I was fucking catapulted out of the movie with that adult cast selection. I guess using random no-name kids really helped with the immersion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2019)

The first film was one of my favorites of 2017.

I'm sure me and @~VK~ can't wait to see our _favorite girl_ again.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2019)

Was there really no thread for this yet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2019)

Couldn't find one if there was


----------



## ~VK~ (May 9, 2019)

friendly reminder that @~Gesy~ was lusting over a little girl and tried to blame it on the director "sexualizing" her 

and to think some people actually believe pedo gesy to just be a meme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (May 9, 2019)

Trailer creepy as, naked grandma was clearly doing the need a shit walk though


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2019)

Looks terrifying.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Trailer creepy as, naked grandma was clearly doing the need a shit walk though



Hey, the book makes clear that the coffee both of them are drinking is actually shit, so... ya never know. 

I was kind of surprised they spoiled the 'kind old lady is actually Pennywise' reveal, as it's a little more shocking in the book (although it's interesting how grandma's appearance gradually shifts into Pennywise), but it looks like the movie isn't going to even try to deceive us anyway.

Either way, very creepy trailer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey, the book makes clear that the coffee both of them are drinking is actually shit, so... ya never know.
> 
> I was kind of surprised they spoiled the 'kind old lady is actually Pennywise' reveal, as it's a little more shocking in the book (although it's interesting how grandma's appearance gradually shifts into Pennywise), but it looks like the movie isn't going to even try to deceive us anyway.
> 
> Either way, very creepy trailer.


Isn't it funny how it doesn't take much for old people to be creepy? For the most part the old lady acted normal! Spend some time in a nursing home and this exact same experiance might happen to you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2019)

On my 10th watch of the trailer I catch that Beverly has marks around her arm.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't it funny how it doesn't take much for old people to be creepy? For the most part the old lady acted normal! Spend some time in a nursing home and this exact same experiance might happen to you.



I actually don't find old people to be creepy, but that scene where she's smiling and there's just... something off about it... the camera lingers a little too long, which really got under my skin.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> friendly reminder that @~Gesy~ was lusting over a little girl and tried to blame it on the director "sexualizing" her
> 
> and to think some people actually believe pedo gesy to just be a meme


i know smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2019)

Hmm..I think 2005 the Descent would like to have a word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2019)

This is how I know @~Gesy~ Isn’t black


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 9, 2019)

You didn't need epic superhero music for the trailer, but I expect this to be just as good as the first one and that opening scene was great. I love how pennywise sounds exactly like winnie the pooh at the end. The man's got a great voice.

I don't know what they did with james macvoys hair though. Is he wearing a wig because of glass / xmen? If he had his head shaved for another role, why not just use the shaved head? Bill is supposed to be bald as an adult anyway.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> The first film was one of my favorites of 2017.
> 
> I'm sure me and @~VK~ can't wait to see our _favorite girl_ again.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2019)

Right? @~VK~ is a nasty man. And his misdirections framing me as the culprit isn't going to work.


----------



## ~VK~ (May 10, 2019)

gesy stfu you ain't fooling anyone with your lame attempts. everyone knows who Mr. P is


----------



## James Bond (May 10, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> *Hey, the book makes clear that the coffee both of them are drinking is actually shit, so... ya never know. *
> 
> I was kind of surprised they spoiled the 'kind old lady is actually Pennywise' reveal, as it's a little more shocking in the book (although it's interesting how grandma's appearance gradually shifts into Pennywise), but it looks like the movie isn't going to even try to deceive us anyway.
> 
> Either way, very creepy trailer.





"It's a bit nutty"


----------



## MShadows (May 11, 2019)

The naked grandma creeping about bit caught me off guard. It was really eerie! 

I'm confident this movie will do even better than the first one going off by pure hype.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Jul 13, 2019)

I’m expecting Keanu Reeves to make a surprise appearance.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 14, 2019)

I'm expecting a sewer orgy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Jul 17, 2019)

This’ll be good. Since we have an adult cast now I hope they go even further with how twisted Pennywise can be and give us some really scary and fucked up content.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2019)

*FUCK YEAH*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2019)

You guys will float too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2019)

@Detective


----------



## MShadows (Jul 19, 2019)

I’ll be honest. This new trailer wasn’t that impressive. 

But I believe that’s because they don’t want to spoil the best scenes in the trailer like most movies do nowadays.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2019)

Agree with Shadow. I actually prefer the first trailer to this one.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 19, 2019)

The new trailer is for book fans. So many references. The beginning and end especially gave me chills because what they showed is just the tip of a really awful iceburg. In the case of the former, it's an act of senseless, evil brutality that's doesn't even involve the monster directly, and in the latter we gets Its origin story.  Neither of those is really a spoiler. More like a pre-spoiler. 

I will say that the origin story involves that trap door closing in the dirt, and if they put all the stuff from the book in there, you guys are in for some weird shit. Truly bizarre, weird shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2019)

I thought the new trailer was good, but it was strange seeing that scene where the lead chases "his brother", even begging Pennywise to spare him. Did he learn nothing from the first movie? Or is that maybe the scene where he regains his memories? I read the book, but it's been awhile. The only way it would make sense is if that's part of him regaining his memories of the events of the first film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2019)

While I'm pumped for this, I'd be surprised if the movie is as good as the first one, as I always thought the best parts of the source material surrounded children being in danger, not adults. It's just a lot creepier.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I’ll be honest. This new trailer wasn’t that impressive.
> 
> *But I believe that’s because they don’t want to spoil the best scenes in the trailer like most movies do nowadays.*



Personally, I'm thankful that it doesn't.

Though, I understand that, if the trailer did show such scenes, it could have been/made a bigger draw.


----------



## MO (Jul 20, 2019)

Excited for this!


----------



## MShadows (Jul 20, 2019)

Sweet dreams are made of this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Jul 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> While I'm pumped for this, I'd be surprised if the movie is as good as the first one, as I always thought the best parts of the source material surrounded children being in danger, not adults. It's just a lot creepier.



Adults will feature a more prominent part in this chapter but children will still be in danger as that is IT's preffered meals after all and even in the trailer we see a scene of a kid being hunted. I am hyped for this movie and hope it will be just as good/even better than the first and honestly it has a great cast of actors to do it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2019)

*It Miniseries Producer Sues Warner Bros. Over Film Adaptations*
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2019/07/it-movie-warner-bros-lawsuit

What the fuck


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Adults will feature a more prominent part in this chapter but children will still be in danger as that is IT's preffered meals after all and even in the trailer we see a scene of a kid being hunted. I am hyped for this movie and hope it will be just as good/even better than the first and honestly it has a great cast of actors to do it.



Yeah but do I need to explain the difference between "adults isolated from adults being terrorized by a monster" and "adults trying to protect kids from being terrorized by a monster"? 

I also hope it will be just as good and yeah, the cast is great. But it's going to fight an uphill battle.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2019)

Wtf was up with Pennywise looking more like Skarsgard in the trailer?


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 23, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Wtf was up with Pennywise looking more like Skarsgard in the trailer?





Mind games. Misdirection and mind games. It's the monster's specialty. It could also be a flashback. There was footage filmed for part 1 about It's previous waking cycles, going back hundreds of years. At some point it might show the guy whose face the creature stole for the Pennywise persona. Make no mistake, though. It ain't Human or anything remotely like it and people who expect an origin story where some clown went bad are gonna get something very different. 



-----



I have to comment again on something I said in the thread for part 1, though. Part 1 was missing something that was in both the book and the original miniseries. The Losers' Club had a fleshed out friendship in the original and the tv adaptation. We see them being kids and playing together, and we can sorta believe they vanquished some ancient evil with the Power of Friendship in those versions. That aspect was entirely flaccid in It Part 1 (2017) and that made it hard for me to care about that movie, or its second half. I'll watch it just because I love the original story and the Tim Curry version but I feel like after they fucked up the first part so bad there's no real heart or soul to the second half. I could believe the kids in the book had a friendship strong enough to bring them together after 27 years. I can't recall more than a scene or two in the movie where the kids are doing anything not related to Pennywise. That's a problem. Stranger Things did the story of It better than It Part 1 did, because that show was written by people who understand Stephen King's stories.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Mind games. Misdirection and mind games. It's the monster's specialty. It could also be a flashback. There was footage filmed for part 1 about It's previous waking cycles, going back hundreds of years. At some point it might show the guy whose face the creature stole for the Pennywise persona. Make no mistake, though. It ain't Human or anything remotely like it and people who expect an origin story where some clown went bad are gonna get something very different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh...kinda disagree with your ending point..the kids spent most of the movie bonding with eachother-- helping one another rather ol' penny was involved or not.

I will say that the ending of the movie made the clown appear less threatening.  Once they lost all fear for him he was powerless.  I understand being weaker..but powerless?

My theater room was laughing seeing this clown get his ass kicked . How can we go back to taking him seriously?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 23, 2019)

Honestly, Pennywise sounds so goofy it's hard to find him intimidating sometimes.

As far as terror goes, his real strength is the shapeshifting.



~Gesy~ said:


> I will say that the ending of the movie made the clown appear less threatening.  Once they lost all fear for him he was powerless.  I understand being weaker..but powerless?
> 
> My theater room was laughing seeing this clown get his ass kicked . How can we go back to taking him seriously?



Yep, that is a real concern.

Also, how can we believe these adults are afraid of something they already defeated once?


----------



## Amol (Jul 27, 2019)

Yo do we not have thread for first movie(2017)? 
I looked in directory there isn't one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2019)

Amol said:


> Yo do we not have thread for first movie(2017)?
> I looked in directory there isn't one.


----------



## Amol (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2019)

Amol said:


> Yo do we not have thread for first movie(2017)?
> I looked in directory there isn't one.


They should give me reigns to the Directory because obviously only Jove and I can keep it updated, and Jove is long gone.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 29, 2019)

I forgot how bad they fucked up Mike's character in chapter 1. In the book and the original miniseries he was the historian of the group and actually had the best family life overall. They changed his character for no reason and gave all the historian scenes to fatty Ben. What's the point of Mike even being the one to stay in Derry if he's not the historically inclined one? Why not just swap him and Ben? Does nobody else see the glaring holes in this story?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 29, 2019)

Tbh they probably could have gotten away with cutting out or combining some characters for the movie.

For a miniseries, no.

For a movie, seven is a lot.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Tbh they probably could have gotten away with cutting out or combining some characters for the movie.
> 
> For a miniseries, no.
> 
> For a movie, seven is a lot.


No it isn't.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 1, 2019)

Sounds too optimistic


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 14, 2019)

I think I have seen some of IT but not the whole movie but I would love to watch the second one.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2019)

Wonder what she's currently doing in Paddington london.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2019)

I find part 1 overrated to be honest. I don’t know maybe being a grown ass adult was the factor but i really don’t find the film scary or suspenseful at all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Tenma (Aug 20, 2019)

Part 1 was a perfectly serviceable and enjoyable adventure flick.

Failed miserably as a horror movie though. I don't think I have seen a film fail so thoroughly at being scary; just didn't have the appropriate atmosphere.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 22, 2019)

I am so hype for this now I actually feel like watching a horror movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2019)

uh oh, Rotten Tomatoes seems lukewarm.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah from what I'm hearing..it's not as good as the first but still worth a watch.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Sep 6, 2019)

For anyone who's seen the movie today... please spoil me cause I won't be seeing it until November


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2019)

Nobody in this thread spoil him.  Let him suffer for his choices.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 6, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> uh oh, Rotten Tomatoes seems lukewarm.



The critical consensus on this one seems in line with what I thought about part one, minus the long running time, so I'm wondering if everybody just got distracted by a group of surprisingly solid kid actors and dialogue. Now that it's about adults instead of kids, some of the shine is coming off the moviemaking. 

Although it sounds like the long run time is a big one for critics.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> The critical consensus on this one seems in line with what I thought about part one, minus the long running time, so I'm wondering if everybody just got distracted by a group of surprisingly solid kid actors and dialogue. Now that it's about adults instead of kids, some of the shine is coming off the moviemaking.



I think it's more along the lines that the kid stuff was the best part of the book... and there is something more disturbing about kids in peril.

I've been warning ya'll of this possibility for while!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2019)

MShadows said:


> For anyone who's seen the movie today... please spoil me cause I won't be seeing it until November


You could usually read the whole plot on wikipedia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2019)

Btw a killer clown movie shouldn't have Avengers level runtime.. from what I hear, that worked to its detriment and this feels every bit like a three hour movie.

They're basically telling two different stories in this..they should've split them smh


----------



## MShadows (Sep 6, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> You could usually read the whole plot on wikipedia


I know, but Wikipedia doesn’t describe certain scenes in detail


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 6, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Btw a killer clown movie shouldn't have Avengers level runtime..





When you say that you're supposed to example a movie like passion of the christ or 12 years a slave or something with import, not a marvel comic book movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> When you say that you're supposed to example a movie like passion of the christ or 12 years a slave or something with import, not a marvel comic book movie.


Ha.. I just picked the first long movie that came to mind.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Sep 6, 2019)

Was Pennywise a giant spider in this one as well?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2019)

I just saw it and... I'm eating my words. I loved it. The horror set pieces were even crazier than the first. I'll talk about it more tomorrow, but my only real issues were

-- The opening scene, which takes place in 2017, uses some caricatures that feel like they belong in the 1980's, presumably because the book takes place in the 1980's.

-- Henry Bowers feels like an afterthought, as if the filmmakers felt like they had to use him. It's strange, as his role is faithful to the book, but it felt more important there... Hell, it felt more important in the mini-series. I think it could've been cut out, although admittedly, I would've missed that creepy as f@ck visual they use to reintroduce him.

-- The narrative doesn't feel as sturdy, mostly because in the book, the adult stuff was used to enhance the kids stuff. So here it just kind of feels like they wander around, get harassed by Pennywise, who sometimes terrorizes the local kids. Luckily, the set pieces and excellent performances hold it together. I thought the cast was much more evenly balanced this time around and the casting itself was bang on.

-- The ending scene carries some unfortunate implications, remaining me of some of the criticisms leveled against "Lights Out".

But I thought the movie was still scary, funny and sometimes even tear jerking. There's one scene with Bill Hader near the end that made it very difficult not to cry. Yeah, it's long... but I wasn't ever really bored or impatient. I think I liked it just as much as the first one, even though I don't know if I'd say it's better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 7, 2019)

Well that was... a movie...


Someone needs to make a gif of
*Spoiler*: __ 



 deadlights Hader


----------



## MShadows (Sep 7, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> Well that was... a movie...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to make a gif of
> ...


Describe this please


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 7, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Describe this please



*Spoiler*: __ 



During the final battle hader starts throwing rocks and talking mad shit at pennywise, so mid rant pennywise hits him with the deadlights and he turns into a fucking zombie mid throw and the look on his face is just plain amazing


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## MShadows (Sep 7, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> During the final battle hader starts throwing rocks and talking mad shit at pennywise, so mid rant pennywise hits him with the deadlights and he turns into a fucking zombie mid throw and the look on his face is just plain amazing



*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn...

What did they do with Pennywise’s true form?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 7, 2019)

I’ll see this later. I need some little comedy in my life


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 His true form is described to be the deadlights, but he does transform into a giant spider, albeit one with the upper torso of Pennywise himself.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> His true form is described to be the deadlights, but he does transform into a giant spider, albeit one with the upper torso of Pennywise himself.



*Spoiler*: __ 




I’m aware of the deadlights, I was just curious if they went for the giant spider in this one as well. 

So they basically pulled this...



But made a Spider-Clown instead?

God, this sounds pretty bad...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 7, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes

It works though


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The effects are actually good though, lol.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 7, 2019)

I am looking forward to seeing more of Bill Skarsgard's Pennywise. 

It's basically the best thing about the reboot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2019)

So I was talking with some friends about the book and they reminded me of something -- which is a big part as to why the Henry Bowers subplot should've been removed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 In the book, he critically injures Mike to the extent that he can't participate in the final battle. So in the source, there was a real purpose and pay-off. But since Mike is present for the climax, he was unnecessary. I'm assuming Mike was kept around in response to the complaints that the lone black kid had his contributions given to the others in the first movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 8, 2019)

In the book bowers was also there to compliment audra and tom going to derry too. It was trying to threaten the losers in the real world so It could scare them away without having to rely on the whole imagination/fear loophole. It took audra to try and frighten bill, It lured tom to try and frighten or hurt bev and it lured bowers to try and kill the losers just in case It couldn't scare them anymore as adults. 

It was frightened of them after they almost killed It as kids, so It was creating failsafes for their final confrontation.


----------



## MO (Sep 8, 2019)

I loved it. It was great!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I do have a question tho. I don't get what Stanley was talking about in the letter.he didn't come cause he was to afraid or something but why did he kill himself?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 9, 2019)

MO said:


> I loved it. It was great!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



He killed himself cause he knew he was fuck things up if he did go.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 9, 2019)

Saw it yesterday, I enjoyed it. I read that the ending was changed from the source, any source readers wanna spoil me?



MO said:


> I loved it. It was great!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He felt like he'd weaken the group due to his fear if he came back


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2019)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Saw it yesterday, I enjoyed it. I read that the ending was changed from the source, any source readers wanna spoil me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's been awhile, so I could get some details wrong. I think the actual confrontation with Pennywise was more-or-less faithful. Eddie does die. Although I seem to remember him using his inhaler as a weapon, that might've been when they're kids. 

However, what is definitively changed

-- Richie isn't gay. 

-- Stanley doesn't send a "I killed myself because I knew I'd get everyone killed letter". His suicide isn't meant to be triumphant in any way in the book and I'm actually surprised this hasn't caused controversy -- when "Lights Out" found itself in some hot water for similar reasons. 

-- The losers club dissolves because they actually forget about their time with each-other, sort of like how they initially lost their memories.

-- If memory serves, the entire town is destroyed in a flood... or at least part of it is... or maybe it just took a lot of damage.

-- Mike isn't there for the finale, as he's critically injured by Bowers.

-- Bill's wife, who is a sympathetic and supportive character in the book, tries to find him but is abducted by Bev's husband, who goes crazy after she leaves him. The book makes a big point that his wife looks a lot like Beverly, and Bev's husband is a lot like her Father. He takes the wife to the sewers, where Pennywise shows them his true form. She goes into a deadlights coma and his heart explodes in his chest. At the very, very end, she's still in a coma. Bill puts her on his bike and starts riding and it's implied she's about to snap out of it.





One thing that was cut out of the movies, yet some motifs remain is the turtle. In the book, the turtle is possibly God and he helps the losers club. However, when they grow up, a vision reveals that the turtle has died, freaking the protagonists out.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 9, 2019)

Stan kills himself to _help_ the losers in the movie?

Just don't show up, jesus.

Or is the implication that he commits suicide because he's so terrified of pennywise being back, and 'helping' is just the way he rationalizes it in his letter.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Stan kills himself to _help_ the losers in the movie?
> 
> Just don't show up, jesus.
> 
> Or is the implication that he commits suicide because he's so terrified of pennywise being back, and 'helping' is just the way he rationalizes it in his letter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's framed in such a way that we're supposed to believe it. His letter explains how he felt they all had to be united and he knew he was too scared and would get everyone killed. I actually liked the way the sequel handled Stanley, with his memory even being used to convince Richie to return after he decides to get the fuck out of dodge. So the letter just felt... not quite right... lol.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 9, 2019)

Richie being gay is also one of the rare times I can see storytelling reasons for adapting a straight character gay seemingly out of the blue.

Since they apparently included the adrian mellon scene, what was used in the book to color the violence in the small town of derry, in a movie that doesn't really go into derry's past it probably sticks out like a sore thumb, this abrupt beatdown of a gay couple. They might have wanted to put a bow on that somehow by having a gay main character.

Also if the movie follows the book, eddie is the only one who gets killed by IT. If the movie really wanted to drive home the impact of eddie's death, they might have also wanted one of the characters to be in love with eddie so the death feels more impactful than everybody losing a friend. You can't use bev because she's already tangled up with bill and ben, and she's the only girl in the crew. So, work with what you have.

Lot of assumptions, but I can see the thinking


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Richie being gay is also one of the rare times I can see storytelling reasons for adapting a straight character gay seemingly out of the blue.
> 
> Since they apparently included the adrian mellon scene, what was used in the book to color the violence in the small town of derry, in a movie that doesn't really go into derry's past it probably sticks out like a sore thumb, this abrupt beatdown of a gay couple. They might have wanted to put a bow on that somehow by having a gay main character.
> 
> ...


I legit had to go back and check the book


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2019)

I felt like the time period shift stung more here than in the first film. The Adrian Mellon scene lost some of its impact for me because they use these over-the-top 1980's caricatures. They even look like 1980's characters. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also Richie being afraid of being outed would've had more impact in the 1980's, with the aids scare and all.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 9, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I looked up some spoilers... Is there no mention of Maturin? Or how IT is actually an inter-dimensional cosmic horror?
I've also read that they drastically changed the Ritual of Chud...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 9, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of that is really needed to tell the story


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zhen Chan said:


> None of that is really needed to tell the story



yeah, while that stuff is interesting, it's more designed for a novel format than a movie. I think if a giant turtle appeared, the audience would burst out laughing. If too much of Pennywise is explained, he wouldn't be creepy. But in book format, those types of things work. Cosmic horror in general is more novel friendly anyway, which is one of the reasons why Lovecraft is so tricky to adapt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MShadows (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2019)

A bunch of great ideas, great acting, awesome cameo, nice comedy relief (Although overused) and pretty good production values (minus the shitty, overused CGI) dumped into a mess of a movie that's like, 1 hour longer than it should've been?

Jesus Christ, are they trying to be the Avengers of horror or some shit? Almost 3 hours long, I was fighting the urge to leave the fucking room at the last half hour.

It's worth a watch, if even for the best horror segments which can be pretty fucking great but I'll never even think about watching this shit again.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2019)

Tbh 3 hours is nothing

IF the movie is good


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2019)

Not if it's a horror movie with 70 jump scare set pieces.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 10, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A bunch of great ideas, great acting, awesome cameo, nice comedy relief (Although overused) and pretty good production values (minus the shitty, overused CGI) dumped into a mess of a movie that's like, 1 hour longer than it should've been?
> 
> Jesus Christ, are they trying to be the Avengers of horror or some shit? Almost 3 hours long, I was fighting the urge to leave the fucking room at the last half hour.
> 
> It's worth a watch, if even for the best horror segments which can be pretty fucking great but I'll never even think about watching this shit again.


Oh yeah im never watching it again, I only got through the first time because i assumed foolishly it would be a nice 90 min wrap up


Im also never watching endgame again though and I loved that movie


3 hours is just a hard sit for me


----------



## MO (Sep 10, 2019)

I honestly didn't even realize it was 3 hours long.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 13, 2019)

People often incorrectly call "It" a Lovecraftian story. I would argue it's anti-Lovecraftian. In Lovecraft there's always this theme of Humanity being helpless in the face of eternal eldritch horrors. In the universe of Stephen King, simple love and imagination of children are sufficient to banish the darkness. This is more Stephen King's rejection of Lovecraft's worldview and story mechanisms than a representation of them.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I am looking forward to seeing more of Bill Skarsgard's Pennywise.
> 
> It's basically the best thing about the reboot.


 Skarsgard is excellent. Only a couple of actors I can name off the top of my head who would compare in the role and none of them are as young.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 13, 2019)

Morglay said:


> Skarsgard is excellent. Only a couple of actors I can name off the top of my head who would compare in the role and none of them are as young.


Truly talented actor! And he's also got some natural perks that made the performance even better and more memorable: I'm talking about the lip curl and moving his eyes in different directions.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Sep 13, 2019)

Finally got to see this,Great movie I loved it 



MO said:


> I honestly didn't even realize it was 3 hours long.


Right? Felt no longer than 2 hours to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2019)

Seen it. Loved it..I have my issues however..i don't care that this movie is long. I do care that its long with useless scenes and characters.

Stephen King for example makes a cameo that goes for a little too long. Was the whole "Bill isn't good with endings " thing a joke on King himself?



MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never read the books but from the details I hear..this movie series surpassed it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully no


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

It Chapter 2: B.

Just a few thoughts.

I was entertained and I actually jumped during Beverley’s visit to her old house.

Really long movie.  My show started at 615p and I wasn’t in the parking lot till 940p.

Mike probably had the worst character arc out of the Losers.  The black character gets screwed like usual.  Smh.

Wait a minute.  Those guys that beat the shit out of the gay couple at the beginning get away without any kind of comeuppance????


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 15, 2019)

Pennywise is a rather weak alien/demon/thing when you sit and think about it. He shouldn't have lasted so long.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2019)

That’s why Pennywise targets children.  They are more impressionable.  Their minds are pliable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pennywise is a rather weak alien/demon/thing when you sit and think about it. He shouldn't have lasted so long.


He’s actually a pet to the Actual bad guy of the verse.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 15, 2019)

I don't care if it's a spoiler. People deserve to know what they're getting into.

The Losers beat Pennywise... by being mean to him. It felt like I was watching a cartoon for 5 year olds.



I'd rather they had Mafuba'd his ass like Mike originally planned.

Also, wasn't Penny supposed to change into his true form at the end of this? That goofy looking giant head with spider legs can't be it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 15, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> yeah, while that stuff is interesting, it's more designed for a novel format than a movie. I think if a giant turtle appeared, the audience would burst out laughing. If too much of Pennywise is explained, he wouldn't be creepy. But in book format, those types of things work. Cosmic horror in general is more novel friendly anyway, which is one of the reasons why Lovecraft is so tricky to adapt.



I completely disagree. Pennywise is more threatening when you know he is a cosmic entity. If that isn't said, people who haven't heard about this will just see Pennywise as a creepy clown and not give it a second thought.

And really, are you sure they're concerned about not making us burst out laughing? Can you honestly tell me that a giant clown head on top of spider legs doesn't look comical?

As for the Turtle, I think that might've worked depending on the choice of design and animation.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I completely disagree. Pennywise is more threatening when you know he is a cosmic entity.
> 
> If that isn't said, people who haven't heard about this will just see Pennywise as a creepy clown and not give it a second thought.
> 
> ...



So what should they do? Simply have dialogue explain it? In most of Lovecraft's work -- at least of the ones I've read -- the appeal is that the cosmic stuff can't really be described. It's the terror and madness it evokes in the narrator that makes it work.

While you do have a point that the movie does have some comical stuff like that, the difference is is that the turtle is supposed to not only be taken seriously, but also is supposed to be inspiring and magical. Pennywise can balance humor and horror fairly well, so some of his stuff can elicit giggles and chills at the same time. I'm not saying it can't necessarily be done, but it would be tricky.

The director had a scene with the turtle, according to an interview, but he cut it out for pacing reasons and because it felt too much like it was out of a fantasy, instead of horror.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 16, 2019)

The director confirmed that the original cut is 4 hours long... And he plans to release a super cut with all the cut material. Apparently there's a lot more to be seen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2019)

When Pennywise drooled knowing that the little girl was in his grasp...that takes me back. I know that feeling very well. 

@~VK~


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never read the books but from the details I hear..this movie series surpassed it.



No.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> No.


Sorry fam. I don't care for space turtles. And I wont incriminate myself to say I care about underage gangbangs

@~VK~


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sorry fam. I don't care for space turtles. And I wont incriminate myself to say I care about underage gangbangs



It makes sense in the book 

I also thought you read the book because you (I think it was you) complained about chopping up mike's character and interests and family life. Now I discover you were just glomming onto talking points because skin is kin.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 16, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It makes sense in the book
> 
> I also thought you read the book because you (I think it was you) complained about chopping up mike's character and interests and family life. Now I discover you were just glomming onto talking points because skin is kin.


Wasn't me..we don't ALL look alike ya know . 

But seriously, I've been interested in reading for a really long time..even went to a couple bookstores looking for it. But now I feel that the concepts may be a bit too outdated to read now.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

The book is one of king's best. It's arguably the closest he gets to literature. Not with all the spooky clown stuff, but his character work. 

Though I read it 10 years ago. Maybe it hasn't aged. 

IT > the stand imho 

@MartialHorror?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2019)

Any book readers here who can confirm if the absence of fear really is such a huge weakness for Pennywise in the original story?




~Gesy~ said:


> When Pennywise drooled knowing that the little girl was in his grasp...that takes me back. I know that feeling very well.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Any book readers here who can confirm if the absence of fear really is such a huge weakness for Pennywise in the original story?



I don't _think_ so. What the losers do in the book is learn to use imagination against pennywise. Like there's a pivotal scene where the kids imbue a silver pellet and slingshot with the belief that it can hurt pennywise, and it does.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

The ritual of chud thing with the mind meld and standoff is sort of what's happening throughout the book, that the more IT interacts with the kids, the more the kids become connected with pennywise. For example in the book none of the grown up losers have kids and they're all financially well off, which is one of the ways this weird magic is demonstrated. Like their experiences in derry both traumatized them and also enchanted them with something.

IT's relationship with the kids is like a psychic tug of war that pennywise himself didn't realize he was becoming entangled in either until it's too late, and then they're bound to each other and the losers can exploit its own machinations against it.

Something like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> The book is one of king's best. It's arguably the closest he gets to literature. Not with all the spooky clown stuff, but his character work.
> 
> Though I read it 10 years ago. Maybe it hasn't aged.
> 
> ...



I think it's his best. My only real issue was that weird "children gangbang" scene... which sadly, is something that actually happens. When they're going to confront Pennywise as kids, she has sex with all of them for... reasons... It was pretty awkward. 



Luiz said:


> Any book readers here who can confirm if the absence of fear really is such a huge weakness for Pennywise in the original story?



I can't remember the details. But in the book, more emphasis is put on It's Spider Form, all the way to the extent that it lays eggs. I think the problem is that once it takes a form like that, it becomes vulnerable. But I think the ritual of Chud straight up works in the source. It seemed like it was much stranger than the movie, where Bill gets lost in Pennywise's mind... or something like that... Eddie injures Pennywise badly by spraying him with his inhaler. 

But it seemed like the book emphasized the power of friendship more than the absence of fear.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sorry fam. *I don't care for space turtles*. And I wont incriminate myself to say I care about underage gangbangs
> 
> @~VK~


It's kind of like this


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 16, 2019)

Luiz said:


> Any book readers here who can confirm if the absence of fear really is such a huge weakness for Pennywise in the original story?



In the larger lore pennywise's race of Todash vampires are supposed to be able to feed off all emotions, pennywise is a fucking autist who can only feed off fear so they kicked his runt ass out which is why he landed on earth in the first place

No fear isnt the same as kryptonite its just cutting superman off from the sun. The movie overblows it, that why they needed the help of maturin in the first place


So the best villian of steven king is the dude who only eats chicken nuggets despite being 35


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 16, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> When Pennywise drooled knowing that the little girl was in his grasp...that takes me back. I know that feeling very well.
> 
> @~VK~


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 16, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I think it's his best. My only real issue was that weird "children gangbang" scene... which sadly, is something that actually happens. When they're going to confront Pennywise as kids, she has sex with all of them for... reasons... It was pretty awkward.



It's after the confrontation. They can't find their way out of the sewers, they're losing their connection with each other because the conflict seems to be over. So they become intimate with each other to reconnect themselves enough to find their way out of the sewers. And maybe some metaphor for the end of childhood and innocence.

It's probably one of those scenes I'd hrm about reading as an adult. It didn't seem weird when I read it as a teen.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 16, 2019)

For those that have read King’s novels and have extensive knowledge on them... is it implied that IT survived his “death” at the hands of the Losers?

I see there are IT references and cameos in works that succeed the IT novel that imply Pennywise is still alive and continuing to exert his influence over Derry.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2019)

MShadows said:


> For those that have read King’s novels and have extensive knowledge on them... is it implied that IT survived his “death” at the hands of the Losers?
> 
> I see there are IT references and cameos in works that succeed the IT novel that imply Pennywise is still alive and continuing to exert his influence over Derry.



It's pretty clear Pennywise died, as his presence is completely washed away to where the town is destroyed by a flood and the losers club lose all of their memories surrounding him... and even each-other. Other books do sometimes reference 'It' though.

-- "Dreamcatcher" has some graffiti that says "Pennywise Lives".
-- "11/22/1963" has the main character going to Derry and he encounters the losers club as kids. He also encounters Pennywise. 
-- "Tommyknockers" has Pennywise appear and I think it took place in the 1980's, which could mean Pennywise survived. But it's strongly implied that it's a hallucination. 

Really though, while the crossover stuff in King's works are fun and do build an interesting shared universe, you shouldn't look too deeply into it. Remember the car that (the dead) Patrick picks up Henrey in "It: Chapter 2"? The book implies that's Christine.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 17, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It's pretty clear Pennywise died, as his presence is completely washed away to where the town is destroyed by a flood and the losers club lose all of their memories surrounding him... and even each-other. Other books do sometimes reference 'It' though.
> 
> -- "Dreamcatcher" has some graffiti that says "Pennywise Lives".
> -- "11/22/1963" has the main character going to Derry and he encounters the losers club as kids. He also encounters Pennywise.
> ...


Isn’t it just that his physical avatar on Earth, Pennywise, has been destroyed? 

We know his true form is the Deadlights, but those reside in a separate dimension not bound by our reality. 

Are the Deadlights themselves still not there? Meaning that whatever the creature that was posing as the clown and all other forms is still lurking in there?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2019)

In that scene where Pennywise arrives on Earth and attacks the Natives, he looked like a really badass alien.

Why the hell couldn't he take on that form in the end of the movie? Better than spider legs attached to an oversized clown head.



Zhen Chan said:


> In the larger lore pennywise's race of Todash vampires are supposed to be able to feed off all emotions, pennywise is a fucking autist who can only feed off fear so they kicked his runt ass out which is why he landed on earth in the first place
> 
> No fear isnt the same as kryptonite its just cutting superman off from the sun. The movie overblows it, that why they needed the help of maturin in the first place
> 
> ...



The movie overblows it, huh. I figured he couldn't possibly be that pathetic in the original.

But here is something weird about the fear thing. At least in the movies, sometimes he actually tries to avoid scaring children and lures them in by acting friendly. What's up with that?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 17, 2019)

Luiz said:


> The movie overblows it, huh. I figured he couldn't possibly be that pathetic in the original.
> 
> But here is something weird about the fear thing. At least in the movies, sometimes he actually tries to avoid scaring children and lures them in by acting friendly. What's up with that?


He wants them to trust him so when its revealed to be a betrayal is that must more terrifying


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Isn’t it just that his physical avatar on Earth, Pennywise, has been destroyed?
> 
> We know his true form is the Deadlights, but those reside in a separate dimension not bound by our reality.
> 
> Are the Deadlights themselves still not there? Meaning that whatever the creature that was posing as the clown and all other forms is still lurking in there?



Like I said, my memories are fuzzy, but he has to take a physical form to feed. But when he does so, he becomes vulnerable. 



Luiz said:


> In that scene where Pennywise arrives on Earth and attacks the Natives, he looked like a really badass alien.
> 
> Why the hell couldn't he take on that form in the end of the movie? Better than spider legs attached to an oversized clown head.
> 
> ...



Because that's what the book did... sort of... In the book, I think it's literally just a giant spider. They changed it to a Pennywise-Spider hybrid presumably so Skarsgard could have more screen-time.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 17, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> He wants them to trust him so when its revealed to be a betrayal is that must more terrifying



So basically marinating meat before the meal?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 17, 2019)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> So basically marinating meat before the meal?


He can only feed off 1 emotion so he needs all he can get, dude has to sleep for 27 years becauses hes on a low calorie diet, hes barely even alive


----------



## neonion (Sep 17, 2019)

The movie was a good sequel to the first one. The script was messy though (All the plot involving Henry Bowers mostly, I don't know why they kept him). 

I feel like Pennywise had a smaller presence this movie. He was more threathening during the first one. This time, I don't know, excpect the scene with Vicky, the girl with the birthmark, he didn't really scare me.

The humor was good but felt a little forced sometime. Not all scenes needed a joke. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



The "I fucked your mom" from Eddie just after he got stabbed is just too much. 



But the characters were great, especially Richie and seeing them all together made me emotional. I felt bad for Mike, he was pretty much underused again, compared to the rest of the Losers's club.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

I enjoyed this.

Thoroughly enjoyed all the death. Delighted. I was like, FUCK YEAH.

Deadlights. Fuck yeah.

Richie and the other guy though --


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know what Richie sees in Eddie. I'm not saying it's invalid, but I'm like, why did you have a crush on Eddie of all people? I echo Wolfhard's opinion on their dynamic being brotherly, but the romantic take from Richie's end -- filling in the blanks is just lost on me. Anyone help?




I hear a lot of people saying that the chemistry between the adult actors and actress left them wanting. I felt alright.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 19, 2019)

Now this... this would’ve been something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2019)

MShadows said:


> For those that have read King’s novels and have extensive knowledge on them... is it implied that IT survived his “death” at the hands of the Losers?
> 
> I see there are IT references and cameos in works that succeed the IT novel that imply Pennywise is still alive and continuing to exert his influence over Derry.




Not in the novel itself directly, but there are clues in the greater mythos, specifically in Dreamcatcher and Insomnia. In the case of Dreamcatcher it's direct. Someone wrote" PENNYWISE LIVES" in red on a monument erected for the survivors of the great storm that sank half of Derry when Pennwise "died". In Insomnia it's less clear. A cosmic entity called the Crimson King uses the Deadlights under Derry to put people into a trance state, but the Crimson King is SK's Big Bad behind the scenes in the entire SK multiverse and is much stronger than Pennywise. He's also a necromancer. He could have simply been using Pennywise's memory or ghost or something as a puppet in this case. It's also not entirely clear that they're two different types of creature as CK also becomes a spider demon thing sometimes, and his son Mordred does too. It could be that Deadlights are a natural feature of the Crimson King and it's a coincidence that the story happens in Derry, but IMO it's a hint that Pennywise or the memory of Pennywise is working here.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2019)

Speaking of the big cosmic concepts behind IT and the Dark Tower, I don't buy for a moment that modern audiences wouldn't have been prepared for the full Ritual of Chud from the novel. I get that in 1990 people would have scratched their heads, but the target audience for IT 2019 are the same people who grew up on video games and listen to Joe Rogan talk about DMT three times a week.




MartialHorror said:


> Because that's what the book did... sort of... In the book, I think it's literally just a giant spider. They changed it to a Pennywise-Spider hybrid presumably so Skarsgard could have more screen-time.



Bill is the only one who sees the Deadlights in all their glory in the book and retains his sanity. The Spider thing is its base physical form in our universe, but it's not really a Spider. It's more like a Lovecraftian entity beyond space and time, in the Macroverse. Imagine if Cthulhu or Yog-Sothoth was made of light and you're in the right direction. The Spider thing that shape shifts is a tiny fraction of It that is projected in our own world, and was able to enter through a crack in the Multiverse like a billion years ago. Of course, It has one major weakness you mentioned - all living things must abide by the laws of the shape they inhabit. That's the secret of CHUD. In both the movies and the book, the Losers figure this out and exploit this fact to crush the physical form, which actually kills the entity in the Macroverse too. Maybe. If it can be killed. The very first line of the novel casts doubt on this. ​


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 20, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked how they adapted Pennywises interstellar arrival from the book, the other flashback-scenes from the Maturin-induced herb (Maybe some cosmic dust in it? ) where he fought the tribals was some gud ancient horror shit too

It dragged on too much in the last act with the jump scares which got old pretty fast though, movie should have been shorter




First one had an bigger impact on me, this sequel was still decent but too long


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Now this... this would’ve been something else



Fuck yeah.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should have cut out the Bowers side-plot. Faithful to adapt, but ultimately contributed nothing essential or even important to the film.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 20, 2019)

Pilaf said:


> Speaking of the big cosmic concepts behind IT and the Dark Tower, I don't buy for a moment that modern audiences wouldn't have been prepared for the full Ritual of Chud from the novel. I get that in 1990 people would have scratched their heads, but the target audience for IT 2019 are the same people who grew up on video games and listen to Joe Rogan talk about DMT three times a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill is the only one who sees the Deadlights in all their glory in the book and retains his sanity. The Spider thing is its base physical form in our universe, but it's not really a Spider. It's more like a Lovecraftian entity beyond space and time, in the Macroverse. Imagine if Cthulhu or Yog-Sothoth was made of light and you're in the right direction. The Spider thing that shape shifts is a tiny fraction of It that is projected in our own world, and was able to enter through a crack in the Multiverse like a billion years ago. Of course, It has one major weakness you mentioned - all living things must abide by the laws of the shape they inhabit. That's the secret of CHUD. In both the movies and the book, the Losers figure this out and exploit this fact to crush the physical form, which actually kills the entity in the Macroverse too. Maybe. If it can be killed. The very first line of the novel casts doubt on this. ​


But isn’t Pennywise just an avatar of the Deadlights? Eldritch energy that resides outside our universe. 

I always took it as them just killing his physical manifestation here on Earth, effectively cutting off the rest of IT from out universe. The Deadlights and IT should still be active in the Macroverse, no? 

Don’t think the true IT is killable. At least not by a earthly ritual performed by a handful of mere humans.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2019)

MShadows said:


> But isn’t Pennywise just an avatar of the Deadlights? Eldritch energy that resides outside our universe.
> 
> I always took it as them just killing his physical manifestation here on Earth, effectively cutting off the rest of IT from out universe. The Deadlights and IT should still be active in the Macroverse, no?
> 
> Don’t think the true IT is killable. At least not by a earthly ritual performed by a handful of mere humans.




I think Pennywise's fatal flaw is that It assumes It is more powerful or ageless than It really is. It sees itself as an equal to the being that created the Universe, but It is clearly of a much lower order. Avatar or no, the magic is a double edged sword, and if It takes the form of something that can be killed, It can be killed. The demonic spider form It assumes in Its own lair is very powerful and durable, but It is a spider. It has a heart, a brain, other organs, etc. It's even pregnant. It has physiology, and thus can be killed. In some mythology a respawn or regeneration would be possible for a deity after this, but in others if a God allows its Avatar to die, the God actually dies. I think that owing to Stephen King's world view of how good and evil work, he intended Pennywise to be in the latter category. Its fatal hubris and over-estimation of its own powers and under-estimation of the Ka-Tet called the Losers Club allowed It to actually die, which is a stupid thing that should never have happened if It were as smart or powerful as It claimed to be. But that's just how Ka works.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2019)

Just saw this.

Touching ending but what was with the multiple Meg Ryan shoutouts?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> When Pennywise drooled knowing that the little girl was in his grasp...that takes me back. I know that feeling very well.
> 
> @~VK~



Jesus Fucking Christ... @Detective  you see this shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2019)

Am I the only one deeply disappointed at IT's spider form... Like my interests and taste aside it was an awfully unimpressive and downright lazy design...


----------



## Marvel (Nov 1, 2019)

good film. Would've preferred more gore and scares


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2019)

Finally saw this yesterday (Japan’s fuckin slow system...)

I quite licked the chemistry between the actors (Bill Hader is a damn legend) as well as the back and forth transitions between the adult and kid versions of the Losers. They were really smooth!

I wish the movie had more Pennywise scenes tho. For a 3 hour movie he didn’t have that much screen time. Although there seems to have been quite a bit of cutting done, and the director plans to do a full version release with all the deleted content.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 1, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Finally saw this yesterday (Japan’s fuckin slow system...)
> 
> I quite licked the chemistry between the actors (Bill Hader is a damn legend) as well as the back and forth transitions between the adult and kid versions of the Losers. They were really smooth!
> 
> I wish the movie had more Pennywise scenes tho. For a 3 hour movie he didn’t have that much screen time. Although there seems to have been quite a bit of cutting done, and the director plans to do a full version release with all the deleted content.



For a 3 hour movie it feels rushed


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2019)

Marvel said:


> For a 3 hour movie it feels rushed


I wouldn't say that. 

Some segments however might feel like they are faster than others. For example Bill going straight to the old house to confront Pennywise after he killed that boy and everyone just showing up there right away as well is one example. 

Anyway, I'm excited for the full length edition with all the deleted content they promised. 

Bill Skarsgard has also teased a third IT film that would be a prequel and fully focus on Pennywise's atrocities throughout the years.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 1, 2019)

MShadows said:


> I wouldn't say that.
> 
> Some segments however might feel like they are faster than others. For example Bill going straight to the old house to confront Pennywise after he killed that boy and everyone just showing up there right away as well is one example.
> 
> ...


Henry get's little screen time in the film. Mike dosen't have a 1 on 1 with Pennywise as an adult etc


----------



## MShadows (Nov 1, 2019)

Marvel said:


> Henry get's little screen time in the film. Mike dosen't have a 1 on 1 with Pennywise as an adult etc


Remember this bit from the trailer? It's no where to be seen in the final movie. 

I think Mike's 1 on 1 with Pennywise was filmed but for some reason ultimately cut from the final version.


----------



## Amol (Nov 2, 2019)

Watched it liked it. 
Long run time doesn't bother me. I am used to long movies. 
Well the weapon they used against IT is belief. If you think ordinary metal rod is capable of hurting IT then it is. If you think he is not actually that strong then he is not. This is why IT resorts to scare them before trying to eat them. Tbh I like it that way. This makes it believable when bunch of kids beat him. If they had made him overpowered cosmic horror it would have took Duex Machina to win which in my opinion lazy writing. 
Overall good movie.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2019)

Man..I thought Pennywise eyes were edited to look that way .


----------



## MShadows (Nov 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Man..I thought Pennywise eyes were edited to look that way .


Oh, you didn't know?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Oh, you didn't know?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2019)

I did wonder why he had such a hard time killing them.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 30, 2021)

Reminded me of Gesy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------

